# Visa run to Oman with partner



## pcoffery (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi All,
Have been in Dubai for nearly 9 weeks and my visa is expiring in the next few days. Came in on a 30day visa, extended for another 30 days and now have to do visa run. I was just wondering is it ok to do a visa run with someone your not married to, he has residency visa and will be driving me to Oman. Just wondering if they ask you for a marriage cert or something. I have to do this as Im still looking around for a job. Thanks.


----------



## pcoffery (Jan 30, 2009)

Hope someone can comment to help, cos this is a bit of a sticky situation. We will be bringing our daughter as well on the trip.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

I would have thought this would be fine as groups of people go. 

I also plan to do one this week, I am sure you will be ok but always worth checking as your taking your daughter


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

there are a few threads and advice on visa runs have a check through those


----------



## pcoffery (Jan 30, 2009)

Just wondering instead if anyone is doin visa run today or tomorrow and I will share with the costs of fuel etc. Thanks.


----------



## pcoffery (Jan 30, 2009)

Its prob easier if I go on my own.


----------



## pcoffery (Jan 30, 2009)

Instead of taking partner and daughter who have visas!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I couldnt imagine there would be a problem with you all traveling together to do a visa run.
I have never heard of being asked for a marriage certificate at the border.

All they worry about is whether you have overstayed your stay or not.

Good luck with the visa run.

You can also do the run at RAK, Al Ain, and Hatta


----------



## pcoffery (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for that, we havent overstayed at all. Just covering myself, since its the first time I've ever done this. You just hear so many scary stories, its the fear of the unknown.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

same here, i have done a few but they have been with friends, but as sgilli said I have never heard of them ever asking for your marriage certificate, it should be ok... 

maybe pass yourself off as family members...


----------



## nica994 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Visa run*

I have a question with the visa run? How does it work, my visa will expire in a couple of weeks and I'm thinking if I need to go back to the Philippines, because my husband will sponsor a husband visa for me. What would be the best step?


----------



## nica994 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi please give me an idea on how it works? And what do I need?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Nica,

you go on the HATTA-OMAN road until you get to the border, of course make sure you have your passport! 

Before the border you stop off at a UAE checkpoint and get an exit stamp, they will also tell you if anything is due - fines e.t.c for overstaying..

you then get back in your car and proceed to the Oman border where you will have to stop and have your car searched sometimes 10 seconds sometimes 5 minutes....

then again proceed, you will see the Oman border, you go to the window, and they will tell you to park up, as you are getting an exit stamp straight away...

go into the building and fill out the form on the table, it will cost you 80 AED for oman visa, and they will also exit stamp it for you straight away, make sure you have your customs inspection ticket with you, (they give this to when they search the car) - hand that in as well...

get back in car, go back towards UAE and stop again to get UAE entry stamp at the first place you stopped. then drive on to Dubai.... simple, if its your first time, just ask the border people when your there.....

Remember there is nothing to be nervous of, its not illegal so dont be afraid to ask questions e.t.c

make sure you have NO ALCOHOL OR ANYTHING OFFENSIVE ON YOU (I.E LAPTOP FULL OF PORN or something)

good luck .


----------



## lal1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi pcoffery,
I need to do visa run this week.
I've sent you a PM I hope you receive it leave message here if you haven't got it.


----------

